# Floating frogs for fishes?



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone else keep floating frogs with their fishies?
If anyone keeps them at all, that is. :roll:


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

What da heck is a floating frog? Is he floating because he's dead or just boyent?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

INDONESIAN, floating frogs.

AKA, rice paddy frogs.
They make a habit out of floating.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

How do you keep them from jumping out of the tank? They have no structure to jump off of er something?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

The water level is about 2-3 inches below the surface, and they are mostly aquatic.
They like to float, even though I gave them some floating wood to hang onto.
I think I've only seen them on it once. :shock:


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

sorry but...FLOATING FROGS?? who names these  things


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont keep them, but i was considering an albino frog or two to put in my tank that will house shrimp/swordtail fry


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

:shock: 
DON'T DO IT MAN!!!

The albinos are almost always african clawed frogs, which eat ANYTHING *even organic material when hungry* and max out somewhere near 8 inches. 
If anything, get a dwarf frog.

Dwarf don't attack fry, eat less, stay small, and are alot less likely to bail out of your tank.
XD

IF you don't know which is which, clawed frogs only have webbed back feet, are the only ones sold albino, and have normal, non-webbed front feet.
Dwarfs look skinnier *more liek anorexic in most cases XD* have webbed front and back toes, and lack the claws on their back feetses.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

^^Thank you! I always do my research but you saved me some time and thanks for the suggestion on what to put in there.


----------

